# Black Gate 2012



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Our display was set up on October 26th thru October 28th....due to the storm the entire yard was taken down and packed away on the 29th. The weather is still nasty with high winds, rain and snow so unfortunately there will be nothing set up on the big day.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

It looked great! Sorry you had to take it down.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

It looks beautiful and creepy!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Another wonderful job Scott. Maybe this coming summer you can have your own early Halloween.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Ghouls and beasties everywhere! Each a work of art! Hot, hot, hot!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Stunning! We also took some pics and video of our original planned layout last week when the weather was gorgeous. Most of that stuff has been packed away and replaced with the stand by gravestones and some pedestrian props. Glad you were able to display/enjoy it, if even for a short time. Next year will be here before you know it! Your set up was beautiful!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Scott, your display looks amazing! Sorry you had to take it down early, but I'm glad you got it packed away safely before the storm.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The hands reaching out of the trunk in that last shot are wicked:jol:

I look at a display like this and I think "movie quality". You've created a world populated by distinctive creatures that look as if they have a story to tell.

You've also created a yard that some delivery people will not want to enter...:googly:


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Absolutely amazing Scott. Just incredible props and amazing photos. Such a shame you've had to pull it all down, but then better that than to see it ruined. Thanks for sharing your photos.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I see new pieces in those pics. Me likey very much. Beautiful display as always Scott. Sorry the storm made you tear it down early. Best that you did though. Several towns in Massachusetts have rescheduled Halloween until the weekend.


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

amazing gorgeous awesome! Superb photography as well. I had to do the same thing with my haunt. I am sad today.


----------



## Haint (Sep 28, 2010)

Great display! I've enjoyed watching it grow and morph. Thanks for the how to's on your blog. You've been a great inspiration. Sorry about the storm curtailing the festivities this year.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Excellent work as always! Hope you get to display them longer next year......or maybe put them back out for the holidays?


----------



## CAH (Sep 8, 2009)

your work has amazed me over the past few years. I would love to be able to create the things you do. Your setup looks absolutely great!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Amazing as always....!!


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow.

You know what it reminds me of, in a good way? The Dark Crystal. That movie had such distinctive, strange characters and you knew each one was unique and had their own story, yet it didn't look like our own reality. That's what that reminds me of, unique, distinctive creatures somehow not quite in our own reality.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Awesome as always man! No one else could turn paper paste into something that cool.


----------



## camsauce (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you for sharing. I'm sorry you had to take everything down, but it looks absolutely amazing!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Such a beautiful and amazing display! I'm sorry you had to take it down early, but at least nothing was destroyed that way. The photos are absolutely fabulous!!!!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Very nice! Great job, it looks fantastic. It's a shame you had to take it down. 

Hurricane Sandy really messed with a lot of us this year. What I ended up doing is putting up a lazy version of my normal display, and waited til the 31st to get it together. Ugh.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the nice feedback. Yesterday afternoon the rain stopped and while it was still cold and wet outside we decided to do mad scramble and set up a small "fun sized" version of the display for the ToT's. In two hours I set up the columns and some of the fence and three demons...it was quick and dirty but was enough to entertain the kids and adult....it lacked all the little touches but it was better than nothing.










Also got all the photos from this year up on my website...you can view the gallery here.


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

Awesome work. the 2 hours display came out fabulous too!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Masterful as always, Stalloween. Your creations are superb, but you even have an eye for lighting! Glad you got your display back up in time!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Your full haunt is a museum of Stolloween, I love it!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Looks good! It's amazing what can be done in a short time if you just do a little triage and leave out the more time-consuming parts.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Beautifully wicked!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Really good look for you this year Scott. The blue lights on your newest additions are a great touch. Never a disappointment to see what new props you come up with. A triumph once again! :jol:


----------



## murpup (Aug 1, 2011)

That is amazing. It is a shame it had to come down early.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Even your small "fun sized" display is creeptastic. I'm glad you were able to set a something for the kids, I'm sure they look forward to seeing it every year and would have been devastated not having it. Great work, as always!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow Scott, amazing as always


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Black Gate... lol, love it! You have such a unique look that is identifiable without a single bit of text to explain the photo. Just gorgeous, all of it. I too am sad you had to take it down early, but I know that your viewers enjoyed it no less, its just an amazing set up all around.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Really amazing, as per usual, Scott! So sorry that you had to take it down early, but, Wow! I'm sure you were the hit of the neighborhood yet again! I love your title this year too. 'Black Gate' was exceptional and the photos are stunning!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Home haunt or high art?! Yeesh! Amazing as always!!


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

Even the small display is amazing, your tone is spot-on with this and you've certainly broken the mold for what it means to be a yard haunter. Great job!


----------

